# fish tale



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

There is something about this time of year that has my brain constantly thinking about fishing. It gets so bad where i can't even concentrate while at my boring 40 hour a week job :thumbdown:. Every chance i get to sneak away after work or on the weekends i take. Sometimes its to head offshore to chase kings, cobia, snapper and other offshore species. I even love to hit the flats and target reds, trout and flounder. It doesn't matter whether its offshore or inshore but just getting my line tight and feeling that fish pulling on the other end makes every other little problem in the world go away. The hunt and the final result is what i chase, no matter if it is one fish or a endless cycle of catching and releasing.

After work quick fishing trips seem to be the best medicine for me. I guess it is because work can be so stressful and boring. It only takes one fish to make me understand why i can't get it out of my head. Here is a couple fish pictures from some recent after work adventures.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

................................


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I can relate. 

Great pics!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You da man. I like that first photo. Pay attention, the man understands his fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! I like the pic of the tail under the hobie emblem.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah i hear you, im always itching to go but to add fuel to the fire i come on here, see pic's like yours and time nearly stops while im at work. i hate it. that why i have a week off in two weeks so i can get my 40 hours of fishing!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yep i try to stay off facebook and pff during work but its hard. I hate seeing the bite on fire from social media while im at work.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Only 1 more day and I'll be out there...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

It's nice to know I'm not the only one that goes to work and fantasies about fishing all day. Very nice photos sir!


- Nick


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice Brotha! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

You either get it or you don't! I fished with several people last year and really got a kick out of the perseverance that some had even though they might not have been catching. I'm hoping this year is as fantastic as last year. Keep the fire burning!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I enjoyed reading your first post. Awesome photos too. 

When I was working the 40 hour (or more) grind, in the back of my mind, I was waiting for my days off to go saltwater kayak fishing. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics brother.....the bug is bad!!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Tearing-up the fish on those TA crossovers. Nice report and pics.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeptunesNavy (Apr 7, 2015)

Great Pics man!


----------

